# Unterschied "shared Memory" & "dezidierter VRAM" bei Grafikarten



## dibe0014 (7. Februar 2005)

Hi,

stimmt es, dass "shared memory" bedeutet, dass sich die Grafikkarte den Speicher vom Arbeitsspeicher holt und bei "dezidiertem VRAM" der Speicher direkt auf der Karte ist? Was ist schneller, bzw. effizienter?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## melmager (8. Februar 2005)

Zu Teil eins deiner Frage
Ja 

Schneller ist auf jedenfall die Version mit eigenen Speicher
Kosteneffizienter ist natürlich die shared Version (darum auch meist in Notebooks
zu finden)

Shared Versionen sind Stand heute immer die lowcost Varianten - sprich die Karten
kömmen mit hochwertigen 3D Anwendungen nix anfangen
Büroanwendung ja - Spielen nein


----------

